# Relativism a result of skepticism?



## Zenas (Mar 16, 2009)

It has struck me in the last few days that relativism is the logical result of skepticism. If nothing is right then it doesn't matter, and people can be "right" in their own eyes without affecting everyone around them. 

What say you?


----------



## Craig (Mar 16, 2009)

That's not true...not for me, at least


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 16, 2009)

doesn't matter


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 16, 2009)

I doubt it.


----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 16, 2009)

I suppose that is an accurate observation; it seems to me that if the real objective truth is unknowable, then what is the point of it? Why not have our own opinions, you have yours, I have mine, and we don't make any arrogant claims to holding the "right" opinion.


----------



## August (Mar 16, 2009)

I would agree to some extent. If you are an absolute skeptic you would not even hold to relativistic truths, because that requires the (warped) belief that relativism is an absolute truth. 

So I think that one cannot be an absolute skeptic, just an arbitrary skeptic, which is perfectly consistent with your conclusion.


----------

